# Daily jobs for your V



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello, wanted to ask all the members, what daily jobs do they give their V? been reading a lot about how they love to have a job, but wanted to take a poll to see what you all have assigned. I'd love to get Bryce some more. Currently he is our running and hiking buddie. 

Want to teach him to clean up his toys and take the trash out.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mine is a nanny to our two 7 month-old lab pups. She takes her job very seriously. She is wherever they are. If they are in their kennels, she wants to be in hers. If they are outside, she is too. Other than that, she thinks she is the official heating pad and lap dog of the household. I haven't taught her to do much yet. However, our lab will pick up the phone when it rings and bring it to you and unlock and open the patio door to let the other dogs out. She recently learned how to open the refrigerator but we are trying to discourage that.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash's self appointed job is stealthy counter surfer. He has mastered his craft - I never catch him in the act and he rarely leaves evidence behind, but things most definitely disappear. Just this week I bought some cookies in a plastic container where the lid pops up. I went to the garage to take the car out and I was gone maybe 2 minutes. When I came back into the house, Cash was standing in the middle of the kitchen looking very innocent but I knew he was up to something. When I looked on the counter, the plastic container was sitting exactly where it had been, with the lid closed, but not one cookie inside. My only clue was the little bit of drool on the counter next to the container.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mr. Ferguson brings in the news paper and the mail, so twice a day he heads out the front door in search of his goal. AM he Fetches and holds the news.
PM he carries in the least important item in the mail box. He, works for food.
Pearl is our resident sentry. She heads out the dog door about 2 AM to patrol the yard and warn off any dangerous or bothersome critters and varmints.
She is a true PRO. The neighbors don't complain, however if we have a pasty raccoon, I will have to go drag her away and lock the dog door so she can't go back outside... or she will bay, bark and howl all morning!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The job can be anything that works the body or mind, but preferably both. If your dog reliably retrieves, there is plenty you can have them do with you.

TKN In the past I owned a lab that would go get my morning paper for me.
One day I got sidetracked and didn't let him back in quick enough. He brought all the neighbors news papers to my front door. Gosh that dog was so proud of himself.

Not her official job, but Lucy likes to shred paper. I hand her the junk mail, and she goes to town with it. Now when I walk in the door with mail, she waiting for hers. I learned the hard way, don't carry any bills low, are she thinks they are for her.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout has a great work ethic and is always finding ways to help me with household chores. Here she is folding the laundry.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

einspänner said:


> Scout has a great work ethic and is always finding ways to help me with household chores. Here she is folding the laundry.


Gus does this too. Well - he only curls up on it after he runs away with all the socks. He absolutely loves the socks. Once he figures out I'm not going to chase him, he'll come back to sleep on my freshly laundered, folded clothes. Gotta love him!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

living in the Lake District we get our fair share of rain and not much sunshine so Ruby is my self-appointed shadow, Elvis is her apprentice


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter & Birch are the resident bird exterminators... well, "Dex catches and B dispatches." He always gives them to her so she can finish the job.

Now that you mention it, my Hungarian house elf seems to have quit most of his chores! He used to "help" with the laundry, the towels, etc. but now he's all grown up :'(


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With all the rain, mine seem to think its their job to make as many muddy foot prints in the house as possible. I even find muddy paw prints on my bed. I shut the bedroom door, but found muddy paw prints on the door, and June laying under my covers.


----------

